# 

## sherif

Hej !

Z racji możliwości dostania dotacji 40% rozkminiam kwestię instalacji paneli o mocy ok 5kWp na dachu (35st, idealnie na południe). Pytanie do obeznanych:
- czy przed decyzją należy pozyskać warunki techniczne podłączenia do operatora energii (tak mi babka na infolinni powiedziała, ale www mówi co innego i są druki zgłoszenia gotowej instalacji)
- czy mogą być jakieś przeciwwskazania do instalacji od strony operatora - np u mnie bardzo waha się napięcie zasilania 205-230V ?
- w którym miejscu wpina się instalację fotowoltaniczną ? U mnie jest to std: "ZE" - licznik w szafce zewn - mój przewod do rozdzielni w domu - rozdzielnia, idealnie jak można by się wpiąć w rozdzielni ?
- czy inwertery lepiej instalować blisko paneli np na strychu (temp 0-50C) czy przy wpięciu się do sieci ?
- czy może ktoś ma jakieś info nt paneli Canadian-Solar  oraz Sharp ?
- ma ktoś jakieś opinie o firmie z Geo-Solar sprzedającej jako Ikea ?
- czy można przewymiarować inwerter np o 1kW po to aby w przyszłości móc dołożyć panele ?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Hej !
> - czy przed decyzją należy pozyskać warunki techniczne podłączenia do operatora energii (tak mi babka na infolinni powiedziała, ale www mówi co innego i są druki zgłoszenia gotowej instalacji)
> - czy mogą być jakieś przeciwwskazania do instalacji od strony operatora - np u mnie bardzo waha się napięcie zasilania 205-230V ?
> - w którym miejscu wpina się instalację fotowoltaniczną ? U mnie jest to std: "ZE" - licznik w szafce zewn - mój przewod do rozdzielni w domu - rozdzielnia, idealnie jak można by się wpiąć w rozdzielni ?
> - czy inwertery lepiej instalować blisko paneli np na strychu (temp 0-50C) czy przy wpięciu się do sieci ?
> - czy może ktoś ma jakieś info nt paneli Canadian-Solar  oraz Sharp ?
> - ma ktoś jakieś opinie o firmie z Geo-Solar sprzedającej jako Ikea ?
> - czy można przewymiarować inwerter np o 1kW po to aby w przyszłości móc dołożyć panele ?


- Instalujesz panele później zgłasasz instalację, ustawa jasno mówi że muszą ją podłączyć do sieci
- Instalacja ZE ma być zgodna z normami i wsio co Cię interesuje
- zależy od instalacji u mnie licznik jest w domu i punktem granicznym jest uchwyt do kabli lecących napowietrznie na domu
- prąd AC ma mniejsze straty niż prąd DC więc inwerter musi być blisko paneli a zasilanie z sieci kablami AC.
- Przewymiarować inwerter można ja mam przewymiarowany o 10% a to bardzo niewiele, więc przy 6kW myślę że tyle możesz dać paneli do inwertera 5kW tylko aby inwerter potrafił obcinać moc po stronie DC np. jakiś SMA czy Fronius.

----------


## sherif

> - Instalujesz panele później zgłasasz instalację, ustawa jasno mówi że muszą ją podłączyć do sieci
> - Instalacja ZE ma być zgodna z normami i wsio co Cię interesuje
> - zależy od instalacji u mnie licznik jest w domu i punktem granicznym jest uchwyt do kabli lecących napowietrznie na domu
> - prąd AC ma mniejsze straty niż prąd DC więc inwerter musi być blisko paneli a zasilanie z sieci kablami AC.
> - Przewymiarować inwerter można ja mam przewymiarowany o 10% a to bardzo niewiele, więc przy 6kW myślę że tyle możesz dać paneli do inwertera 5kW tylko aby inwerter potrafił obcinać moc po stronie DC np. jakiś SMA czy Fronius.


Dzięki za info !
Rozmawiałem już z dwoma firmami i twierdzą, że wpina się w szafkę rozdzielczą w domu, co dla mnie jest ok.
Za to operator powiedział mi, że muszę wystąpić o warunki podłączenia mikroinstalacji, choć trochę mnie to zdziwiło, że jest tylko druk o zgłoszenie (gotowej) instlacji, ale pani usilnie twierdziła, że to ten sam druk i najpierw do 30dni trzeba ich zgodę i warunki uzyskać  :jaw drop: 

Ja właśnie myślę o inwerterze większym o ok kW, ze dość łatwo można te 3-4 panele dołożyć.
Jaki masz inwerter 1 czy 3-fazowy ? Dzisiaj mi pani z firmy nawijała, że 1-fazowy jest lepszy w mniejszych instalacjach bo jest mnie strat i nie ma to znaczenie ile mam w domu faz bo i tak jest to bilansowane na liczniku ?

----------


## marcinbbb

Masz instalować na dachu później, uzupełnić papierki, zanieść/wysłać do ZE i czekać aż ktoś ruszy dupsko aby podmienić Ci na licznik 2 kierunkowy, a później umowa kompleksowa jeśli jej nie masz. Warunki przyłączenia to niech sobie pani w pięty wstawi albo wskaże w ustawie podpunkt w którym jest o tym mowa/
Ale przerabiałem dokładnie to samo z Energa, pierwszą partię dokumentów odesłali mi bez rozpatrzenia bo licznik był na Marian a instalacja na Marcin nazwisko to samo. A wystarczyło zadzwonić i powiedzieć aby dowieźć upoważnienie - ale po co. Pamiętaj oni są od rzucania Ci kłód pod nogi bo ograniczasz ich zyski.

Jeśli dofonansowanie będzie chciało Ci założyć większy inwerter to OK - choć wątpie.
Mam 3 inwertery 1 fazowe (1 nie używany) a kolejne 2 wpięte na 1F na dokładnie tę samą co mam dom przepięty też na 1F - nie ma bilansowania międzyfazowego to trzeba sobie jakoś radzić.
Bilansowanie na liczniku... pewnie spodziewaj się tego bilansowanie jest na systemie informatycznym ZE, z potrąceniem Tobie 20% po opuście  :wink:  Chyba tylko jeden licznik bilansuje międzyfazowo w czasie rzeczywistym, nie pamiętam modelu ani gdzie jest instalowany.

----------


## sherif

> Masz instalować na dachu później, uzupełnić papierki, zanieść/wysłać do ZE i czekać aż ktoś ruszy dupsko aby podmienić Ci na licznik 2 kierunkowy, a później umowa kompleksowa jeśli jej nie masz. Warunki przyłączenia to niech sobie pani w pięty wstawi albo wskaże w ustawie podpunkt w którym jest o tym mowa/
> Ale przerabiałem dokładnie to samo z Energa, pierwszą partię dokumentów odesłali mi bez rozpatrzenia bo licznik był na Marian a instalacja na Marcin nazwisko to samo. A wystarczyło zadzwonić i powiedzieć aby dowieźć upoważnienie - ale po co. Pamiętaj oni są od rzucania Ci kłód pod nogi bo ograniczasz ich zyski.
> 
> Jeśli dofonansowanie będzie chciało Ci założyć większy inwerter to OK - choć wątpie.
> Mam 3 inwertery 1 fazowe (1 nie używany) a kolejne 2 wpięte na 1F na dokładnie tę samą co mam dom przepięty też na 1F - nie ma bilansowania międzyfazowego to trzeba sobie jakoś radzić.
> Bilansowanie na liczniku... pewnie spodziewaj się tego bilansowanie jest na systemie informatycznym ZE, z potrąceniem Tobie 20% po opuście  Chyba tylko jeden licznik bilansuje międzyfazowo w czasie rzeczywistym, nie pamiętam modelu ani gdzie jest instalowany.


To, że są od rzucania kłód to doskonale wiem, bo 4 lata temu walczyłem z nimi o przyłącze  :mad: , nawet jak bym musiał tym iść to mogą mnie jeszcze pamiętać.
Pani z Innogy co dzwoniła z ofertą systemu fotowoltaicznego mówiła, że bilansuje się licznik, więc nie ważne która faza i czy prąd 1 czy 3-fazowy. Druga firma która zajmuje się tym od lat własnie do mnie dzwoniła twierdzi jak piszesz, że to co zużyje wobec danej fazy to moje natomiast to co przejdzie przez licznik to już jest liczone przez nich czyli x0.8, także chyba nie ma co się zastanawiać 1 czy 3-fazowy.

Mam dzisiaj dostać druga ofertą oraz ofertę Innogy (niby na super panelach), mam też ofertę "Ikea" w oparciu o tanie kolektory Canadian Solar, musze jeszcze doczytać różnicę w samych panelach oraz w opiniach o firmach

----------


## marcinbbb

Różnice w panelach nie są duże, jest kilka znanych firm reszta to chińczyki pierwszej wody (zresztą jak wszystkie ). Te super panele to rozumiem Suntech 300W monikryształ z 4 busbarami? Czy Sharp 330W?
Tak czy siak normalna cena to 4,5k PLN/1kWp ze wszystkim na dobrym sprzęcie.

----------


## pagu

To żeby pokryć zapotrzebowanie dzienne pompy ciepła ok 15kw to ile i jakie panele trzeba ?

----------


## sherif

> Różnice w panelach nie są duże, jest kilka znanych firm reszta to chińczyki pierwszej wody (zresztą jak wszystkie ). Te super panele to rozumiem Suntech 300W monikryształ z 4 busbarami? Czy Sharp 330W?
> Tak czy siak normalna cena to 4,5k PLN/1kWp ze wszystkim na dobrym sprzęcie.


Mam już komplet 3 ofert:
- mało znana ale duża fima: Canadian Solar MONO 16x280W  - 4.48kWp - 24kzł, czyli 5,35kzł/ kWp
-  mała firma ale od lat zajmująca się tym: Sharp 13x300W - 3.9kWp - 26kzł, czyli 7,67kzł / kWp
- operator EN: Jasolar 16x275W - 4.4kWp - 26,3kzł, czyli 5.9kzł / kWp
   lub na QCells mono 15x300W - 4.5kWp - 28,8kzł czyli 6,4kzł / kWp

W ostatniej opcji jest inwerter 1-fazowy, co pewnie będe musiał zmienić. 
Niestety nie znalazłem taniej. Niby opcja 3 to jakieś dobre panele, ale nie bardzo w to wierzę. Oferta zawiera budowę "pod klucz", 3-cia dodatkowo załatwia papierokologię i dotację.
Jakieś uwagi lub komentarze mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Ceny z dopy, jak pod dotację. Rozumiem że od tej ceny masz odjąć te 40%?

@pagu a ile pompa bierze średnio dobowo? Bo ja zapytam Cię ile spali mój samochód na trasie do Gdańska, nie wiesz gdzie mieszkam i jakim samochodem jeżdżę.

----------


## sherif

Niestety nie udało mi się znaleźć taniej, zresztą nawet tutaj widać, że ceny są zbliżone.

Od tego odejdzie 40% dotacji. Operator dodaje jeszcze 3800kWh gratis, czyli coś koło 1.5kzł (o ile będzie potrzebna  :smile:  )

Aha. Tak mi się przypomniało, za samo to że mam dachówkę jedna z firma doliczyła blisko 2kzł.

----------


## pagu

> Ceny z dopy, jak pod dotację. Rozumiem że od tej ceny masz odjąć te 40%?
> 
> @pagu a ile pompa bierze średnio dobowo? Bo ja zapytam Cię ile spali mój samochód na trasie do Gdańska, nie wiesz gdzie mieszkam i jakim samochodem jeżdżę.


pompa PW Daikin 7,5kw , jak na razie dość krótki okres pracy ale myślę że średnie miesięczne zużycie nie powinno przekraczać 600kw

----------


## zezol

Dobry wieczór     .Witam wszystkich serdeczni,życząc duuużo zdrowia w Nowym Roku..
  To mój pierwszy raz,więc proszę o wyrozumiałość .Po tych wszystkich czytaniach to już nic nie wiem.Panowie uprzejmie proszę o rade.Sprawa jest taka.Panele na dachu,inwerter Fronius6.0 3-m ,dokumenty jeszcze w Tauronie,i na razie instalacja jest wyłączona.Pytanie jest takie.Jaki by można do tego zastosować pod licznik,aby wiedzieć ile dom będzie pobierał zielonej energii.Pan co to wszystko montował poleca tylko firmowy,Mówi,że inny nie pasi .A ja się na tym nie znam,ale na co mi taki drogi pod licznik,...  Co robić.???

----------


## sherif

> Dobry wieczór     .Witam wszystkich serdeczni,życząc duuużo zdrowia w Nowym Roku..
>   To mój pierwszy raz,więc proszę o wyrozumiałość .Po tych wszystkich czytaniach to już nic nie wiem.Panowie uprzejmie proszę o rade.Sprawa jest taka.Panele na dachu,inwerter Fronius6.0 3-m ,dokumenty jeszcze w Tauronie,i na razie instalacja jest wyłączona.Pytanie jest takie.Jaki by można do tego zastosować pod licznik,aby wiedzieć ile dom będzie pobierał zielonej energii.Pan co to wszystko montował poleca tylko firmowy,Mówi,że inny nie pasi .A ja się na tym nie znam,ale na co mi taki drogi pod licznik,...  Co robić.???


Ja mam Orno WE-517 jako podlicznik. Na jakiś schematach od solarów widziałem też wrysowane Orno (mają różne tematy).

----------


## marcinbbb

Też mi się wydawało że Froniusy są ogarnięte, a jeśli nie to też mam zwykły ORNO za 50 PLN i działa. 

Wracając do pytania *@pagu* 7,5kW pompa ciepła i tu też nieścisłość 7,5kW mocy, czy 7,5kW bierze prądu i robi z tego 21kW ciepła ale rozumiem że chodzi o to pierwsze i pompa ma moc 7,5kW.
Zakładam że weźmie 2,5kW energii elektrycznej na 1h pracy. Pytanie jak często będzie się załączała i jaki okres czasu, a to już zależy od domu czy to 50m2 czy 250m2. Ale myślę że 600kWh będzie nawet z niewielkim zapasem, jeśli zima będzie łaskawa.

----------


## sherif

50zł to chyba zwykły podlicznik 1-fazowy. 517 kosztuje trochę więcej, ale jest 3-fazowy i mam możliwość połączenia się z nim Modbusem/RS485

----------


## zezol

Panowie,  Wielkie dzięki...Jutro zadzwonię o tego mojego ,,geniusza; zaproponuje mu ten licznik orno we- 517,ale się zdziwi,hi.hi.
Tak,tak wyczytałam,że fronius podaje ilość energii wyprodukowanej i oddanej do sieci, ale mi chodziło aby wiedzieć ile słonecznej energii zużywa dom.Też jest tam modem datacoś.ale to jeszcze nie działa.Czekam na licznik z Tauronu   Jeśli chodzi o pod licznik to,pan elektryk powołuje się na normę  iec 62053-31 .Ciekawa jestem co rzeknie na 517..ślicznie dziękuję.Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinbbb

Jak ma być podlicznik 3 fazowy to niech będzie zamiast orno np. taki 6EC3gw 5/80A  PAFAL za 49,7 PLN i masz już liczone niezależnie 3 fazy produkcji.

Pan geniusz niech sobie normę w pięty wsadzi będzie wyższy, to ma być jak sama nazwa wskazuje PODLICZNIK, a nie jakieś certyfikowane cudo z wyższej półki. Kupujesz jaki chcesz a on ma założyć i tyle Cię powinno interesować.

----------


## zezol

Jak ma być podlicznik 3 fazowy to niech będzie zamiast orno np. taki 6EC3gw 5/80A PAFAL

  Pan geniusz od elektryki trochę się sapał,ale się przemógł.WIELKIE dzięki za radę.Wszystko ładnie się kręci.  :big lol:

----------


## sherif

OK, panele wybrane.
Staneło na 15x300W by Sharp + StecaGrid 5kW, w sumie za 26,8kzł. Można było taniej z panelami 270W, ale byłoby ich więcej i nie weszły by w jednym rzędzie pod kalenicą, więc wolałem deko dołożyć z racji estetyki. Wolałem też postawić na firmę co od lat zajmuje się tymi rozwiązaniami i bazuje głównie na Sharpie. Ceny też były dobre.

----------


## marcinbbb

4,5kWp za 27k PLN = 6000 PLN / kWp w huk pieniędzy!!! Za tyle można 10kWp zrobić

----------


## sherif

> 4,5kWp za 27k PLN = 6000 PLN / kWp w huk pieniędzy!!! Za tyle można 10kWp zrobić


Poproszę o ofertę, może być na priv.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Poproszę o ofertę, może być na priv.


Nie jestem sprzedawcą ale wystarczy poszukać np. tu https://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/top...-mo%C5%BCliwe/

A nie wszystko ktoś ma za ciebie zrobić.

----------


## sherif

> Nie jestem sprzedawcą ale wystarczy poszukać np. tu https://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/top...-mo%C5%BCliwe/
> 
> A nie wszystko ktoś ma za ciebie zrobić.


Szukałem długo ... zdecydowałem się na ofertę sklepu Internetowego, który sprzedaje te graty od lat. Cen lepszych na graty nie znalazłem, wytargowałem jeszcze rabat. 
Ja wiem że można taniej kupić używane panele i założyć ze szwagrem, ale nie o to mi chodziło.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja 3 lata temu za 3,3kW zapłaciłem 15k PLN 15 / 3,3 = 4,500 PLN/kWp i to na monoktyształach Suntecha  :smile:  Oczywiście firma przyjechała zamontowała ja tylko ekipie kawę zrobiłem.

Tu mam jeszcze inną ofertę którą dostałem od kolegi z forum który też montował panele 5,3kW za 21k PLN finalnie z inwerterem 3F zapłacił 22k PLN


Ta sama oferta na 4,25kWp 18100 PLN

----------


## sherif

za 300W panele ?

Czytałem też na elektrodzie, kontaktowałem się z niektórymi osobami, cena poniżej 5kzł/kWp to jedynie najtańsze panele i to 260-275W.

----------


## marcinbbb

Słuchaj liczy się PLN/kWp a nie panele takie czy inne. Jeśli Telesun to najtańsze panele to OK, Moje monokryształy 275W 4 busbary też są kiepskie prawda  :smile: 
Jeśli będziesz chciał tytanowe mocowanie na dach zapłacisz 200000 PLN co nie zmieni że moc będzie identyczna.
A panel 300W czy 330W w cenie z tyłka ma znaczenie tylko wtedy kiedy mamy bardzo mało miejsca na dachu.

----------


## sherif

> Słuchaj liczy się PLN/kWp a nie panele takie czy inne. Jeśli Telesun to najtańsze panele to OK, Moje monokryształy 275W 4 busbary też są kiepskie prawda 
> Jeśli będziesz chciał tytanowe mocowanie na dach zapłacisz 200000 PLN co nie zmieni że moc będzie identyczna.
> A panel 300W czy 330W w cenie z tyłka ma znaczenie tylko wtedy kiedy mamy bardzo mało miejsca na dachu.


właśnie o tym pisałem.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Albo gdy mocujemy je na trackerze.


Jak kogoś stać na wydanie 10k PLN na samo mocowanie dla 2kWp to OK. Jednak wszystko sprowadza się do tego:




A nie do ilości pieniędzy jaką wydamy na instalację czy to będą panele po 330W czy 250W znaczenie ma tylko wynik końcowy

----------


## cichy9

Można jakieś na miary na firmę  która sporządziła ofertę



    Ja 3 lata temu za 3,3kW zapłaciłem 15k PLN 15 / 3,3 = 4,500 PLN/kWp i to na monoktyształach Suntecha Oczywiście firma przyjechała zamontowała ja tylko ekipie kawę zrobiłem.

    Tu mam jeszcze inną ofertę którą dostałem od kolegi z forum który też montował panele 5,3kW za 21k PLN finalnie z inwerterem 3F zapłacił 22k PLN
    Kliknij obrazek, aby uzyskać większą wersję Nazwa: Przechwytywanie.JPG Wyświetleń: 204 Rozmiar: 84,7 KB ID: 406593

    Ta sama oferta na 4,25kWp 18100 PLN
    Kliknij obrazek, aby uzyskać większą wersję Nazwa: Przechwytywanie2.JPG Wyświetleń: 156 Rozmiar: 81,7 KB ID: 406594 

    Ostatnio edytowane przez marcinbbb ; 05-02-2018 o 11:33

----------


## d7d

Ceny instalacji w przeliczeniu PLN / kWp zależy od bardzo wielu czynników. i nie da się bezpośrednio porównać różne systemy:
- panele mono lub poli
- panele o większej lub mniejszej sprawności
- inwerter - typ, moc i 1-fazowy lub 3- fazowy
- dodatkowe elementy (np. optymalizatory)
- rodzaj pokrycia dachu
- i pewnie kilka innych

----------


## cichy9

> Ja 3 lata temu za 3,3kW zapłaciłem 15k PLN 15 / 3,3 = 4,500 PLN/kWp i to na monoktyształach Suntecha  Oczywiście firma przyjechała zamontowała ja tylko ekipie kawę zrobiłem.
> 
> Tu mam jeszcze inną ofertę którą dostałem od kolegi z forum który też montował panele 5,3kW za 21k PLN finalnie z inwerterem 3F zapłacił 22k PLN
> 
> 
> Ta sama oferta na 4,25kWp 18100 PLN


Można jakieś na miary na firmę która sporządziła ofertę

----------


## paniemarku

mi instalację fotowoltaiczną wykonała firma  [moderowano] pełen profesjonalizm, zaangażowanie w zadowolenie klienta, rzeczowy dobór urządzeń, czas realizacji na plus, polecam i pozdrawiam

----------


## toma1

Witam jak zdemontuje panele fotowoltaiczne na dachu a resztę osprzętu za miesiąc w domu to czy nie uszkodza się panele w taki sposób.

----------


## toma1

Przepraszam chciałam napisać jak zamontuje....

----------

